# Beethoven's bagatelles



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

A series of works for solo piano including the famous "Für Elise" which exemplify Beethoven's style and technical mastery. Each one contains a unique theme which is developed and contrasted throughout the piece. Amazingly simple, yet elegant. Discuss.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

They are quite indeed elegant pieces of sweet music...I particularly enjoy the final one from the opus 126 but like them all, really


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Most of them are good, but there's a seriousness of intent in the Op. 126 (his last piano composition, I think) that one doesn't find in the earlier sets. The Op. 126 is also more of a unified cycle than the others.


----------

